# الصيام - امصيام



## ahmedcrow

:قرأتُ حديثاً للنّبي بلهجة حمير وأُريد معرفة هل هناكـ علامات إعرابيّة بهذه اللهجة أم مُسكّنة الأواخر غالباً

"ليس من البرِّ الصّيامُ في السّفر"
"ليس من امبر امصيام في امسفر"​


----------



## Sun-Shine

هل يمكنك التوضيح أكثر؟


----------



## ahmedcrow

هذه لهجة حمير من لهجات الفصحى وفيها يتردد حرف الميم كثيراً على ما لاحظت وفيها "ام" كأداة تعريف بدلاً من "ال" فهل على أواخر حروف هذه اللهجة علامات إعرابيّة مثل لهجات الفصحى المشهورة أو الأمر مُختلف​


----------



## Sun-Shine

"أعتقد نعم حسب ما هو مكتوب هنا "لَيْسَ مِنْ ‏امْبِرِّ ‏امْصِيَامُ فِي ‏امْسَفَرِ 
تسمى هذه باللغة الطمطمانيّة وهي إبدال اللام (الشمسية غالبًا) ميمًا في "الـ" التعريف
​


----------

